# HP Deskjet 940c Treiber WIN 7



## High End Gaming PC Freak (13. März 2011)

Hallöle Community,
ich muss mich diesmal mit einem sehr komischen Problem an euch wenden. Ich habe einen Drucker an einem UMTS Router per USB hängen und richte ihn grade auf verschiedenen PCs ein. Auf einem Win Vista und einem Win 7 PC hat das bisher perfekt über die inkludierten Treiber geklappt. Jetzt will ich es auf dem dritten PC (auch Win 7!) installieren, aber der Treiber ist einfach gar nicht aufgeführt (Betriebssystem sollte identisch mit dem Win 7 sein, wo es geklappt hat, bis auf die Treiberliste eben). Habe Win 7 Home Premium.
Auf der HP Seite usw wird immer darauf hingewiesen, dass die Treiber in Win 7 bereits enthalten sind.

Ich habe auch nach langer Suche nichts gefunden. Vllt kennt ihr des Rätsels Lösung.

Mfg,
HEGPCF


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. März 2011)

Hast Du mal Windows-Update den Treiber suchen lassen ?

Und wenn Du X86 hast kannste den XP Treiber nehmen!


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (13. März 2011)

Wie meinst du das? Über Updates suchen findet er nix, der Drucker ist ja immerhin noch gar nicht hinzugefügt worden. Ich finde ja den passenden Treiber nicht in der Liste 

Habe aber natürlich 64 bit


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. März 2011)

Start-Programme Windows-Update, da kannste einstellen das auch Updates für andere Produkte von Microsoft gesucht werden soll; Sprich auch die Treiber!!
ansonsten gibt es ein Tool mit dem du Treiber sichern kannst in nem Verzeichniss.
Das nutzte auf dem Rechner der den Drucker hat, und gibst dem Rechner der die Treiber will diesen Ordner !!
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Double-Driver_17070483.html

Das Ihr immer bei 4GB meint x64 haben zu müssen, *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (13. März 2011)

Ich habe mit Double Driver auf meinem Vista PC nach dem Druckertreiber gesucht, jedoch wird er nicht aufgelistet. Die Treibersuche in Windows Update habe ich schon lange an. Wie gesagt, es wird nichts angezeigt. Gibt es vllt einen lokalen Ordner (Win 7 wäre optimal) wo diese Treiber liegen? Vllt kann ich sie so rüberbringen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. März 2011)

Nicht angezeigt oder nicht Markiert ?

Programm Starten-Backup-Scan Current System-und oben bei Select-All auswählen

Die Treiber liegen bei alle in Windows-System32-Drivers.
Aber wenn de die OEM Nummer nicht kennst suchste dich blöd


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (13. März 2011)

Der Treiber wird in der Auflistung nicht angezeigt - Select All macht ja bloß vor alles ein Häckchen 

Edit: Btw, ich weis ja net für wen du mich hälst, aber ich habe meine PCs immer selbst zusammengebaut. Ich weis also ob ich x64 habe oder nich.


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. März 2011)

Das hat mit Deinem Können nichts zu tun, es geht nur drum das alle meinen wegen den 0,25 - 0,75Gb RAm immer x64 haben zu müssen die ihnen fehlen zu den 4GB.
Aber du hast doch auch nen Win 7 PC auf dem er geht, also muss doch der Treiber da sein auf diesem rechner, schaue mal da nach.


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (13. März 2011)

Also auf dem Win 7 PC werden sie auch nicht angezeigt (es sei denn, der Treiber befindet sich hinter irgendeinem Pseudo Namen und wurde von Microsoft herausgegeben).


----------

